# Stellplatz/Aires book Spain & Portugal



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We have decided to spend a few months touring Portugal & Spain winter 2015/2016. We have only been to Spain once and not with a motorhome. We always travel with the Pro Mobil app and ADAC Stellplatz fuehrer plus have an All the Aires France, just wondering if there is any source recommended for Portugal and Spain. Both of our German sources show loads of Stellplatz etc here so are not even sure if we need anything else! Recommendations would be welcome - not a fan of Vicarious books own publications!

Jan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We mainly use the POI's from Campincar-Infos and Campercontact, theres a very good coverage for both countries on those and of course the paid version of Camercontact works offline on a tablet too.

For country specific you can also get good POI's for Spain from...

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/apartado.asp?te=4

http://www.lapaca.org/es/areas-de-servicio

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto/

..and for Portugal...

http://www.campingcarportugal.com/areasServico

I also have have some of the above loaded onto my Tablet on Maps.me for a handy visual aid for potential stoppovers nearby.

I never bother with books now as they are usually out of date but being a sad bugger I do spend a lot of time marking good poi's from the above before we go on the relevant country atlases.

Pete


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> We mainly use the POI's from Campincar-Infos and Campercontact, theres a very good coverage for both countries on those and of course the paid version of Camercontact works offline on a tablet too.
> 
> For country specific you can also get good POI's for Spain from...
> 
> ...


I agree. The web is more up to date and it saves carrying books inherently can't be, Alan.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

If you do decide to go with a book, as well as the on-line databases; my recommendation would be "Camperstop Europe". 

We find it superb; it covers all of mainland Europe in one book.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

These are also worth a look:
http://www.campercontact.com/campersite/province/id/81
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm
I use them both.
Bd..


----------

